# Nassahegan State Forest, Burlington, CT - June 11th, 2008



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I went to Nassahegan after work today for the first time.  I started out at the soccer field and pretty much only knew where the start was and not much else.  Did a bit of exploring, didn't really get to far, but I did have fun (for the most part).  All told I rode for about an hour, I'd like to go back when I have some more time to do some more exploring.  The only slight bummer was finding two deer ticks on my legs after the ride.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! What type of trails did you hit?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice! What type of trails did you hit?



It seems like most of the stuff where I was is part of the CT Blue Trail system, which I'm not sure if you're technically supposed to ride on.  Anyway, those trails are relatively wide hiking trails.  I found one really cool section of unmarked single track that was really fun.  I think there's more like that to be found


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It seems like most of the stuff where I was is part of the CT Blue Trail system, which I'm not sure if you're technically supposed to ride on.  Anyway, those trails are relatively wide hiking trails.  I found one really cool section of unmarked single track that was really fun.  I think there's more like that to be found



Lemme know when you want to go....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Lemme know when you want to go....



Will do.  There's another starting point that might have some better options right off 69.  I rode a very small section of the northern most trails on this map:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Will do.  There's another starting point that might have some better options right off 69.  I rode a very small section of the northern most trails on this map:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7



Again. Name the day.


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

This does sound like a cool place:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=7

I vote it for the next AZ group ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> This does sound like a cool place:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=7
> 
> I vote it for the next AZ group ride.



I second that vote, there seems to be a ton of options.  I can't wait to get back there to do some more exploring.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Moved the idea of a ride next week to the T&E forum.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29622-mtb-nassahegan-burlington-ct-6-17-6-19-08-a.html


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Will do.  There's another starting point that might have some better options right off 69.  I rode a very small section of the northern most trails on this map:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7




ive ridden nass on rt 69...i believe we talked about it last summer...excellent single track 

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> ive ridden nass on rt 69...i believe we talked about it last summer...excellent single track
> 
> steve



You'll have to come show me around then.


----------

